# 86 300zx engine code



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

Hey, Im getting an 86 300zx non-turbo in almost 2 days now and I was wondering what the engine code was for it so I can at least know a little of what you guys are talking about. And also I was wondering how much stock WHP they came with. Thanks.

--nick


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

_-El Traino-_ said:


> Hey, Im getting an 86 300zx non-turbo in almost 2 days now and I was wondering what the engine code was for it so I can at least know a little of what you guys are talking about. And also I was wondering how much stock WHP they came with. Thanks.
> 
> --nick


The VG30E is the engine that will power your car. It is rated at 160 flyhp which should be about 140 at the wheels. You have 165 ft/lbs of torque at the fly. And your V6 is 2960cc's or 3.0 litres hence 300ZX and it is a Z31 (chasis code).

What else do you want to know?


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Bass of Spades (Jun 8, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The VG30E is the engine that will power your car. It is rated at 160 flyhp which should be about 140 at the wheels. You have 165 ft/lbs of torque at the fly. And your V6 is 2960cc's or 3.0 litres hence 300ZX and it is a Z31 (chasis code).
> 
> What else do you want to know?



I Could have sworn that it had 160 at the wheels.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bass of Spades said:


> I Could have sworn that it had 160 at the wheels.


Nope , gotta deduct that 10-13% for drivetrain losses.  

Same for the turbo engine , 200 crank and about 180 on the ground.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

unless its my car ........yeah 1,236 hp at the crank and 40 at the wheels.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually the Z31 turbo only gets about 170 to the rear wheels stock. Losing 30HP isn't bad at all. NA Z31s are at about 140 to the rear wheels. Not bad for an 80s car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Actually the Z31 turbo only gets about 170 to the rear wheels stock.


For those of us that still have stock Z31s


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Heh yeah thats kind of far back. But thats what it would produce stock; now some of us put out quite a bit more then that :cheers: .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Heh yeah thats kind of far back. But thats what it would produce stock; now some of us put out quite a bit more then that :cheers: .


170 , 180 Hp , I guess it doesn't really make much difference. Z31.com put it at 180 , IIRC. I should have done a dyno to see what it put out at stock boost but I was thinking it would be a waste of money.


----------

